# Anyone spray their trailer?



## mysavioreigns (Aug 13, 2013)

The boat trailer is finally "built," but now I need to paint it. I will be priming it with SPI epoxy primer, but I'm not sure what to paint with over the top.

I don't really want to spend more than ~$40 on paint, but I want something that will be durable. I thought about some "Rustoleum Hammered Paint" in Dark Green or Gray, but I'm a little worried about how it will turn out once I thin it to shoot.

Does anyone have any input on what type of paint to spray for a boat trailer? Something durable, spray-able, fairly cheap, with a moderate selection of colors.

Thanks!


----------



## Kismet (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm up in family farm dairy country.

Check out "Implement Paint." Folks around here use it for thier equipment. Durable, and made to withstand exposure to elements and fertilizer. I used it for the floor of my 14' boat and it goes on thick, spreads well, is durable, and although not a wide selection of colors, be fine for most folks.

Best wishes.


----------



## sawmill (Aug 13, 2013)

I just sprayed one of my tractors and I used Rustoleum ultra coverage. I thinned it the first coat but it made it to thin. On the next coat I used it straight out of the can and it did a much better job. I think it was 8 or 9 bucks a quart.


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 14, 2013)

If you did not sand blast the trailer, I suspect you will be more pleased with a flat paint finish. I wire power brushed and sanded the crap out of mine and was still not happy with a test section. I used Rustoleum flat black with a polyester brush so I would not have to deal with the over-spray in the garage.


----------



## mysavioreigns (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information and help guys. I think I am going to go with:

SPI 2-part Epoxy Primer
Valspar Tractor & Implement Enamel paint
+ Enamel hardener

I think I'll go with black, because the other colors (Ford Blue, Kubota Orange, John Deere Green, Glossy White, etc.) would just look silly with my boat.


----------

